# Woman drives vehicle into police station lobby



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

SPRINGFIELD, Mass. A woman who was being robbed got help by driving her vehicle to Springfield's main police station.

The unidentified woman said she had given a man a ride Monday night, when he suddenly threatened her if she didn't give him her money. Instead, she swerved off Pearl Street and drove toward the police station's lobby.

The suspect fled from the vehicle, but was quickly apprehended.

John Wilson was arraigned in Springfield District Court yesterday on a charge of unarmed robbery. He was released on personal recognizance, and the case was continued until January 26th.

_Copyright 2005 Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed._


----------



## thelastsamurai (Jun 10, 2005)

Ahh nice, she thought it was drive-thru service precient.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

I hope she didn't cause too much damage, the city is broke.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Maybe this will teach her not to give strange men rides.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

npd_323 said:


> Maybe this will teach her not to give strange men rides.


How else would she get her drugs!!!:-k


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

"I ain't be doin' ilwegal drugs, I'm on meffa-don`"


----------

